# Video: Michelle Mouton Flips Audi S1 During Demonstration Lap at Race of Champions



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Best known for her star driving during Audi's rallying era both on the rallying circuit and at Pikes Peak, Michelle Mouton nowadays runs and manages the Race of Champions on which we've been reporting this weekend. During today's Nation's Cup segment, Mouton flipped her Audi S1 rally car during a demonstration lap at the event.

Hard into a corner, Mouton steered too hard into the curbing and the Audi rally car dug in, flipping over onto its roof. The French rallying great nearly got the car to roll back on to its wheels but it was stopped by a barrier and came to a rest on its roof looking surprisingly undamaged.

Competition in today's Nation's Cup was suspended while the crew cleaned up the track and Schumacher awaiting competion looked on from the seat of his car.

Video captures the moment, including Schumacher's response and an interview with Mouton following the incident. Mouton appears to be wounded only in pride.

Schumacher and partner Sebastian Vettel went on to win today's Nation's Cup while Audi star Tom Kristensen was eliminated early in the competition. The individual competition begins tomorrow.

Another Audi factory driver and regular to the ROC is Mattias Ekstrom. Though reigning champion, Ekstrom is not part of the 2010 competition likely because he is contesting the DTM season finale in China this weekend.

Watch the segment with the Mouton crash below via YouTube and check out a few more photos of the wrecked S1 below that or in our photo gallery * HERE *.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

it's sad, sad view.

Then again, nothing big was crushed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I was surprised how little was "crumpled".


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

It is sad to see the car getting banged up, but I'd rather see it getting used (in good hands) than sitting in a museum!


----------

